# Presentazione



## loser (8 Aprile 2022)

Salve a tutti,milanista da quando mi posso ricordare,felice di essere uno di voi,scusate se sbaglio scrivendo ma sono di lingua madre francese.sempre forza Milan.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Aprile 2022)

Benvenuto Loser


----------



## Blu71 (8 Aprile 2022)

loser ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti,milanista da quando mi posso ricordare,felice di essere uno di voi,scusate se sbaglio scrivendo ma sono di lingua madre francese.sempre forza Milan.



Benvenuto.


----------



## Viulento (12 Aprile 2022)

bienvenue, come mai questo nickname che significa perdente in inglese?


----------



## rossonero71 (12 Aprile 2022)

loser ha scritto:


> Salve a tutti,milanista da quando mi posso ricordare,felice di essere uno di voi,scusate se sbaglio scrivendo ma sono di lingua madre francese.sempre forza Milan.


Benvenuto


----------

